# New Moderator For Moebius Model Forum



## g_xii

Hi all --

Just an FYI: I'll be moderating this forum now. Nothing is really going to change, rules will remain the same, etc. With these exceptions:

-- If you don't have something nice / positive to say, don't post it -- send it directly to Moebius Models. 

-- I for one, am tired of some of the bickering here, and don't want to see any more of it. 

-- If you want to argue with one another do us all a favor and take it to e-mail or Private Messaging! 

-- Since Frank will still be checking in here, wish lists are OK -- since they no long HAVE to read them. Go ahead and ask (again) for that Spindrift if you really want to.

-- No more negative comments about the previous moderator. He's under a lot of pressure for a great model company, and he still spent an extraordinary amount of time working on this message board. He deserves nothing but our thanks and respect.

That's all for now. Play nice, 'cuz there is a new sheriff in Moebius Town!

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666

Forget the Spindrift (for now at least) I just want to get my hands on that great fusion core of yours to complete my J2. Still no word


----------



## g_xii

jaws62666 said:


> Forget the Spindrift (for now at least) I just want to get my hands on that great fusion core of yours to complete my J2. Still no word


No word yet ... 

--H


----------



## jaws62666

Hey Henry, with the fusion core, are there directions for where to place the on / off , light variation switch.


----------



## mrmurph

Looking forward to seeing this forum continue! 

I love wish lists, and hate squabbling. The latter is like inviting friends over for nice dinner and having them get into an argument. Sheesh! Awkward.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Welcome here as the Moderator. I personally hope Dave will sign in here from time to time. I appreciate all that Dave and Frank and the others at Moebius has, and are doing for us "Big Kids"!

Thank-you all.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## g_xii

jaws62666 said:


> Hey Henry, with the fusion core, are there directions for where to place the on / off , light variation switch.


No -- Because I figured a lot, but not all, would want to hide it in the landing gear wells. It does have a lot of wire lentgh to it, and you have 4 screw holes in it as well, so you can pretty much put it anywhere.

--H


----------



## geoffdude

Welcome as Mod Henry, 

I have a question for you if you don't mind. Could you please explain the reasoning behind closing the "Announcement" thread? (Are any of the rules below applicable for why you closed it?)

* The closing of threads period (or too soon?) seems to be one of the main issues I see brought up as frustrating among members here. It would be nice to know what criteria you'll be using that warrants closing of a thread. Other than breaking any of the listed rules below, it would seem a thread should always be left open.

I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.

Thanks, and best regards,

Geoff

--------------------------------------------------

DaRulz
1) Stay on topic. This is a modeling forum. This is NOT a political, religious or any other type of forum. If you wish to talk about topics other then modeling, then find a forum elsewhere that covers those topics.

2) No threads devoted to piercings or Members' personal problems. See DaRulz #1 above.

3) No flaming, name calling, etc… I am sure you get the drift of this one.

4) No foul language or "adult" content or posting of pictures containing nudity.

5) If you post a link to a site that has nudity you MUST post a warning along with the link.

6) The above also covers not only messages that you post but messages and links you may have in your signature. The moderator reserves the right to edit signatures if required.


----------



## Paulbo

Thanks for taking over the moderator's job, Henry.


----------



## g_xii

Hi Geoff --

It had degraded enough and served it's purpose, that's all there is to it. Nothing more cryptic than that.

--H


----------



## g_xii

Paulbo said:


> Thanks for taking over the moderator's job, Henry.


Thanks, Paul!

--H


----------



## geoffdude

g_xii said:


> Hi Geoff --
> 
> It had degraded enough and served it's purpose, that's all there is to it. Nothing more cryptic than that.
> 
> --H


OK..

Geoff


----------



## Dar

Hey good for you Henry.:thumbsup: I had seen you on as a moderator last night and thought I was seeing things.:lol:

Good choice on the wish list conudrum. Though Im not into them, im sure some of the newbies and others who like to talk about it will appreciate it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

You have my sympathies....I mean congrats. Now, where do I send the bribes...LOL!!


----------



## BatToys

g_xii said:


> He deserves nothing but our thanks and respect.


That's true. Dave excels at the quality control of making sure the test shots assemble correctly to their specifications. 

I'm sure Henry will work well with Moebius to get the work in progress sneak previews we all love to see.


----------



## Kit

Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## JPhil123

g_xii said:


> Hi all --
> 
> Just an FYI: I'll be moderating this forum now. Nothing is really going to change, rules will remain the same, etc. With these exceptions:
> 
> 
> --Henry


Henry,

Best of luck!

Jim


----------



## kdaracal

Thank you, Henry!


----------



## Ductapeforever

You want me to fetch Matthew?


----------



## teslabe

Hi Henry, happy to have you in charge.......:thumbsup: I love this group and would hate to have it close or just become a wasteland of nonsence. I build models and look forward to everyone else who build and posting their WIP. I never understood those who don't build coming in and just stirring the pot.....:drunk:


----------



## deadmanincfan

How do, Sheriff Henry! Glad you took on the mod chores!


----------



## Gilusions

Good luck amigo

Gil


----------



## ryoga

Congrats on the promotion, g_xii, and hoping for more sneak peeks with future releases


----------



## liskorea317

Gilusions said:


> Good luck amigo
> 
> Gil


Hi Gil!
How's your lighting kit coming along?


----------



## bert model maker

Right on Henry, I am glad you are here to keep this forum going and you know what to say, "Go Ahead, Make My day"
Bert


----------



## Gilusions

liskorea317 said:


> Hi Gil!
> How's your lighting kit coming along?


Hope to have some news this week end


----------



## liskorea317

g_xii said:


> Hi all --
> 
> Just an FYI: I'll be moderating this forum now. Nothing is really going to change, rules will remain the same, etc. With these exceptions:
> 
> -- If you don't have something nice / positive to say, don't post it -- send it directly to Moebius Models.
> 
> -- I for one, am tired of some of the bickering here, and don't want to see any more of it.
> 
> -- If you want to argue with one another do us all a favor and take it to e-mail or Private Messaging!
> 
> -- Since Frank will still be checking in here, wish lists are OK -- since they no long HAVE to read them. Go ahead and ask (again) for that Spindrift if you really want to.
> 
> -- No more negative comments about the previous moderator. He's under a lot of pressure for a great model company, and he still spent an extraordinary amount of time working on this message board. He deserves nothing but our thanks and respect.
> 
> That's all for now. Play nice, 'cuz there is a new sheriff in Moebius Town!
> 
> --Henry


Well if your moderating is as good as your products, I think this forum is in good hands! Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Y3a

Henry, OH BOY this should be fun, huh? 

I'd like to see more PHOTOS of folks work in progress for one. This IS a Moebius Modeling forum, so LET's SEE 'EM!!! I will be slacking off of my Model Railroading stuff after this weekend to jump into the WORKING LANDING GEAR project. ALSO.... Because of the smaller sizes in the 18" vs the old LM 24" I decided to let the battery spin around with the fusion core BULBS on that version. As I gather stuff for the project, I'll at least post a list of the stuff and why I acquired it. 

Henry, HOW BIG can you get those Launch Gantry parts made? Can they cut through 1/4" thick plastic? I'm thinking of a launch tower for my 4 foot Jupiter 2. 

Anyway, good luck with this endeavor and I hope the content is filled with photos of the excellent Moebius kits and info on how to get such great results.


----------



## j2man

Awesome Henry...........


----------



## steviesteve

*Yeee Haaaaa!*

Glad to see you on board. 
Hope the star doesn't get too heavy... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666

Y3a said:


> Henry, OH BOY this should be fun, huh?
> 
> I'd like to see more PHOTOS of folks work in progress for one. This IS a Moebius Modeling forum, so LET's SEE 'EM!!! I will be slacking off of my Model Railroading stuff after this weekend to jump into the WORKING LANDING GEAR project. ALSO.... Because of the smaller sizes in the 18" vs the old LM 24" I decided to let the battery spin around with the fusion core BULBS on that version. As I gather stuff for the project, I'll at least post a list of the stuff and why I acquired it.
> 
> Henry, HOW BIG can you get those Launch Gantry parts made? Can they cut through 1/4" thick plastic? I'm thinking of a launch tower for my 4 foot Jupiter 2.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with this endeavor and I hope the content is filled with photos of the excellent Moebius kits and info on how to get such great results.


I have some pics on my post My Jupiter 2 WIP. The decals , of course were supplied by Henry. Awesome quality.


----------



## StarshipClass

WELCOME, SIR!

I hope that Dave and Frank are now very busy producing kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

Ductapeforever said:


> You want me to fetch Matthew?


Good one!

--H


----------



## g_xii

Y3a said:


> Henry, OH BOY this should be fun, huh?
> 
> I'd like to see more PHOTOS of folks work in progress for one. This IS a Moebius Modeling forum, so LET's SEE 'EM!!! I will be slacking off of my Model Railroading stuff after this weekend to jump into the WORKING LANDING GEAR project. ALSO.... Because of the smaller sizes in the 18" vs the old LM 24" I decided to let the battery spin around with the fusion core BULBS on that version. As I gather stuff for the project, I'll at least post a list of the stuff and why I acquired it.
> 
> Henry, HOW BIG can you get those Launch Gantry parts made? Can they cut through 1/4" thick plastic? I'm thinking of a launch tower for my 4 foot Jupiter 2.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with this endeavor and I hope the content is filled with photos of the excellent Moebius kits and info on how to get such great results.


Mark --

I can do a larger launch pad for a 4-footer if you're interested. You'll have to find the handrails somewhere, though, as I can't get them quite that big, and I'm not sure about the stairs. I know you'll likely make your own handrails... 

But the basic six sides and center deck can be easily done. I don't think it will be too awful expensive, either, just for those parts.

--Henry


----------



## g_xii

PerfesserCoffee said:


> WELCOME, SIR!
> 
> I hope that Dave and Frank are now very busy producing kits. :thumbsup:


Thanks Perfesser, and really thank you to everyone who has been encouraging this. I've moderated message boards before, so this is nothing new to me. Hopefully, things will pretty much remain the same as they've always been. 

Well, aside from that WISH LIST with the SPINDRIFT on it! I'm really going to miss buggin' Dave about that one...

Now, if I may second Y3-A's request for more WIP pics... HAVE AT IT!

Sincerely,

Your New Sheriff of Moebius Town (I like the sound of that!),
--Henry


----------



## m jamieson

Well this is a relief...I heard Dave Merriman wanted going to moderate! lol


----------



## iamweasel

Well Merriman would have had a lot of fun reading the posts of those he infuriated though.


----------



## g_xii

m jamieson said:


> Well this is a relief...I heard Dave Merriman wanted going to moderate! lol


It's not too late...!!! I would welcome him, that's for sure!

--Henry


----------



## Zombie_61

All good wishes Henry!


----------



## TAY666

g_xii said:


> Thanks Perfesser, and really thank you to everyone who has been encouraging this. I've moderated message boards before, so this is nothing new to me. Hopefully, things will pretty much remain the same as they've always been.
> 
> Well, aside from that WISH LIST with the SPINDRIFT on it! I'm really going to miss buggin' Dave about that one...
> 
> Now, if I may second Y3-A's request for more WIP pics... HAVE AT IT!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your New Sheriff of Moebius Town (I like the sound of that!),
> --Henry



Just wanted to wish the new Sheriff good luck.
I too have plenty of experience moderating a modeling hobby board.
So, I am not sure if congratulations or condolences are in order 
Either way, hope you have some fun.


----------



## toyroy

I just paid MSR for a small Seaview kit at an LHS that I turned on to Moebius.

_Translation_: I'm still on board with Moebius. Best wishes, all. 

And Henry, sweet gig you got here. Take good care of the place. :wave:


----------



## Mark_6478

.......


----------



## richlen2

A big thank you Henry for taking this on. I don't know where you find the time! Good luck and thanks for the great products too.


----------



## Antimatter

geoffdude said:


> Welcome as Mod Henry,
> 
> I have a question for you if you don't mind. Could you please explain the reasoning behind closing the "Announcement" thread? (Are any of the rules below applicable for why you closed it?)


Because it turned into a flamefest?


----------



## m jamieson

Does this moderator job come with a great health and dental plan?


----------



## teslabe

m jamieson said:


> Does this moderator job come with a great health and dental plan?


I think Henry get's free Vicodin for all the pain.......


----------



## flyingfrets

Hey Buddy! Major Congrats!!!


----------



## hedorah59

I go on vacation and look what happens! :lol: 

Congrats on the new gig, I hope it all goes smooth for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H

Yeah, ya know? only not a vacation, just a little break as I had figured..I don't know. 

So, I guess i welcome our new overlord and all that! I must have missed some major drama.


----------



## Zombie_61

Nope, no drama. Frank and Dave felt moderating this forum was taking up too much of their time that could better be utilized elsewhere, and Henry, a.k.a. g_xii, stepped up. Simple as that.


----------



## g_xii

Zombie_61 said:


> Nope, no drama. Frank and Dave felt moderating this forum was taking up too much of their time that could better bet utilized elsewhere, and Henry, a.k.a. g_xii, stepped up. Simple as that.


I could not have said it better myself ... 

--Henry


----------



## IanWilkinson

*Moebius - now and later*

Hi im new to this site but haver been building and painting for over 35 years. The kits from Moebius are a breath of fresh air!!.. i have to date painted 2 Frankensteins and 3 Mummy kits... i think the Mummy is worth the purchase price for the box artwork alone!!..i would juist like to say 'thank you' to Moebius and all the new kit's that are in development!.


----------



## starduster

I have 2 questions, the Frankenstein kit, the sculpted face does not resemble Karloff is there a reason why this was done ? and why was the door cast so thick ? but overall this is a great kit and I thank Moebus for creating this for us. Karl


----------



## Paulbo

I think maybe you want to repost your question in a new thread - this is a thread about the moderator, not Frankenstein.


----------



## starduster

Oops, sorry. Karl


----------



## James Tiberius

I have a question. If someone does have a problem with a company, isn't the point of a forum the ability to vent ones aggrevation with someone else? I'm not saying dragging a thread down with continual griping and arguing, but I think it is a little unfair that a mod will immediately shut a thread down with one iota of a gripe with a company.

Again, not trying to get banned or anything, but I do find it a little biased that a guy who makes parts for said company is the on policing what is said about them. 

And also if someone mentions an aftermarket set like a replacement nose for a seaview, how is that any different than posting about your new lighting effects or photo etching.


----------



## g_xii

James Tiberius said:


> I have a question. If someone does have a problem with a company, isn't the point of a forum the ability to vent ones aggrevation with someone else? I'm not saying dragging a thread down with continual griping and arguing, but I think it is a little unfair that a mod will immediately shut a thread down with one iota of a gripe with a company.
> 
> Again, not trying to get banned or anything, but I do find it a little biased that a guy who makes parts for said company is the on policing what is said about them.
> 
> And also if someone mentions an aftermarket set like a replacement nose for a seaview, how is that any different than posting about your new lighting effects or photo etching.


 
Hi --

For someone that does not want to get banned you walk a thin line when you insult the moderator!!! 

I don't usually publically respond to posts like this, but I'm going to make an exception in your case.

I think you misunderstand the rules here. Hobbytalk has NEVER been about venting against other people or companies! 

_Where did you get this idea? Do you think Hobbytalk is just a place to bitch and complain?_ 

I'm going to try to say it in plain english now: You are not allowed to make ANY comments that might make another user unwelcome here. This applies to manufacturers as well. It is supposed to be light and friendly - an exchange of ideas and technique, that's all. Anyone making rude or complaining remarks about a company is no different than someone making rude remarks about an individual. You can PM or email the person / company you have a problem with, just don't make it an open discussion on the message board as it just gets mean at that point and becomes a free-for-all for whiners. There are always a few people who are NEVER happy, no matter what a company does to make them happy, and they are more than willing to crawl out of the cracks in the floor to pipe up and say nasty things.

Each forum here (sci-fi modeling, model lighting, moebius models) is set up to be a starting point of categories for user postings. In THIS forum, if it does not have something to do with Moebius models, then it does not belong here. If it is an aftermarket part or product for a moebius kit, then it's fine to promote it here. I don't recall anything about a replacement nose for a seaview, but that does seem to be stretching things a bit! I guess it depends on if the manufacturer was straying from "replacement nose" to full kit. Once it is a full kit, it belongs in the modeling or scifi modeling forum, not in the Moebius forum!

I don't make up the rules here -- and there are MORE than a few competing products here. Paul (PGMS) and I often put out similar items -- he does his in etch, I do mine in decals. I did some vinyl parts for a few kits, Lou (Aztek Dummies) did some viny paint masks. Where is your problem? As for saying that I am biased, this is patently untrue. I don't get paid one red cent for putting up with this kind of crap, and I'm not employed by Moebius models (the last moderator was!) so you can keep your opinions in those regards to yourself or take it private. Posting comments like yours in a public forum is, in itself, a means to get attention and to stir things up. That's why we have a rule to send things like this private. 

While I don't mind a discussion about a 1/6 scale robot, it should really be in the wish list / suggestions forum. But I've left it where it is (for now) despite someone coming in and using an old thread (from 2009) to promote something on his own agenda. I just removed the posts that had nothing to do with Moebius models and will continue to do so. If someone does it more than once, they get a "forced" vacation from Hobbytalk.

I would suggest you read "The Rulez" at the top of the forum page. It pretty much says it all, and better than I can. 

In the future, though, I would suggest not trying to antagonize the moderator through subtle insults and insinuations. It may not work in your favor the next time you try it.

--Henry


----------



## James Tiberius

PM Sent your way


----------



## John P

A critique of a Moebius model that may contain some negative remarks is not necessarily bitching or whining. Though it may be complaining. But it still may be a _valid _criticism, deserving of being voiced.

If we're only allowed to speak glowingly of a new product and not point out things that other modelers may need to address in their own builds, well, then, what's the point of a discussion board?


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> A critique of a Moebius model that may contain some negative remarks is not necessarily bitching or whining. Though it may be complaining. But it still may be a _valid _criticism, deserving of being voiced.
> 
> If we're only allowed to speak glowingly of a new product and not point out things that other modelers may need to address in their own builds, well, then, what's the point of a discussion board?


I've got to agree. As long as people are decent and not irrational about it, it seems a bit oppressive to come down really hard on someone for expressing an opinion or bringing up some valid questions.


----------



## apls

This site has been getting quite nasty lately. A long drawn out debate over airbrushing was most distasteful. The next time something like that happens to quote Gordon Ramsey, SHUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## swhite228

g_xii said:


> Hi --
> 
> For someone that does not want to get banned you walk a thin line when you insult the moderator!!!
> 
> I don't usually publically respond to posts like this, but I'm going to make an exception in your case.
> 
> I think you misunderstand the rules here. Hobbytalk has NEVER been about venting against other people or companies!
> 
> _Where did you get this idea? Do you think Hobbytalk is just a place to bitch and complain?_
> 
> I'm going to try to say it in plain english now: You are not allowed to make ANY comments that might make another user unwelcome here. This applies to manufacturers as well. It is supposed to be light and friendly - an exchange of ideas and technique, that's all. Anyone making rude or complaining remarks about a company is no different than someone making rude remarks about an individual.--Henry


Wow!!


----------



## falcondesigns

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've got to agree. As long as people are decent and not irrational about it, it seems a bit oppressive to come down really hard on someone for expressing an opinion or bringing up some valid questions.


The point is they are neither decent or rational......we are in their house and must play by their rules.


----------



## swhite228

falcondesigns said:


> The point is they are neither decent or rational......we are in their house and must play by their rules.


True in some cases, but in the brief exchange that happened here The member was both decent and ask a rational question.
And going back 3 months of post from the member doesn't show him to be a troublemaker.


----------



## g_xii

Folks --

Please read the rules here. When I see things like "isn't the point of a forum the ability to vent ones aggrevation with someone else?" then of course I'm going to react. No one here has the right to vent their aggrevation on another individual or company. My job is to keep things friendly. Pointing out a fault in a kit and suggesting a way to correct it is far different than bitching and complaining about something. It's a fine line, but when it gets snarky, it's going to get shut down. 

I'm also a bit tired of being accused of being the hand of Moebius here. I don't really have any official relationship with Moebius Models. Sure, I do something for them from time to time, but they do not tell me how to moderate. Ever.

A lot of you know that once some people get behind a nice, anonymous keyboard at the end of an internet connection somewhere, either out of boredom or malice (who knows?) they can be inclined to either stir the pot on purpose, or simply forget their manners. If I have to get a little testy to get my point across, I'd rather do that than ban a user.

Either way, I don't hold a grudge, even when someone has been pushing my buttons, and I generally move on from anything like this once I've gotten my point across. I've been hanging out here for almost ten years now, and I've seen how things go when it gets out of hand, and I'm not going to let that happen in this forum. 

Let's move on, shall we?

Thanks,

--Henry


----------



## Richard Baker

Nothing is going to be perfect- that is a given. I have very limited funds and having an insight as to what to expect in a newly released kit help a lot, warts and all. It does not prevent me from getting one, but if I know it will some additional work to make it shine I will tend to buy it when I can afford to do that work.
Sometimes a company makes a shortcut, like planning on having the GK enhancement parts complete the model. If this is not mentioned but sales diminish as a result for the next release, it might be interpeted as a lack of interest in the subject, not a feature of the last kit some did not like. 
No kit is going to be perfect, there will always be something that can be better. These are mass produced kits with time/cost restrictions which require hard choices in production. Excessive complaining does not help anything, but making observations to help informed decisions is very helpful...


----------



## bert model maker

g_xii said:


> Folks --
> 
> Please read the rules here. When I see things like "isn't the point of a forum the ability to vent ones aggrevation with someone else?" then of course I'm going to react. No one here has the right to vent their aggrevation on another individual or company. My job is to keep things friendly. Pointing out a fault in a kit and suggesting a way to correct it is far different than bitching and complaining about something. It's a fine line, but when it gets snarky, it's going to get shut down.
> 
> I'm also a bit tired of being accused of being the hand of Moebius here. I don't really have any official relationship with Moebius Models. Sure, I do something for them from time to time, but they do not tell me how to moderate. Ever.
> 
> A lot of you know that once some people get behind a nice, anonymous keyboard at the end of an internet connection somewhere, either out of boredom or malice (who knows?) they can be inclined to either stir the pot on purpose, or simply forget their manners. If I have to get a little testy to get my point across, I'd rather do that than ban a user.
> 
> Either way, I don't hold a grudge, even when someone has been pushing my buttons, and I generally move on from anything like this once I've gotten my point across. I've been hanging out here for almost ten years now, and I've seen how things go when it gets out of hand, and I'm not going to let that happen in this forum.
> 
> Let's move on, shall we?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --Henry


Very well sais Henry !!! You are right, you & I have seen over the last 10 years a lot of what can happen and nipping it in the bud early keeps things moving along and the problems resolved early so no one can sit & stew and keep it fired up, great job you do Henry & it IS appreciated !
Bert


----------



## Radiodugger

Hi guys!

I am very glad Henry is here! I am very impressed with the Launch Gantry for the Moebius 18" Jupiter 2. I just bought the Moebius Jupiter 2 and 1/25 scale Space Pod. My next purchase (next month) will be the Launch Gantry from TSDS. 

I am very impressed with the aftermarket decals and photo etch stuff I've seen for the Lost In Space spaceships! Looks like I'm going to have a lot invested by the time I've purchased everything.

Henry, I have a question. You know the 3 tall units that are on the launch site that stand off to the sides?

http://uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jim Key J-2 05 3-7-5.jpg

One has the elevator in it, and I don't know what the other two are supposed to be for. I wonder if that is in the plans for the future? I can easily scratch-build them with a working elevator. I'd just like to see if you are going to release the kit?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## g_xii

Hi Doug --

No, I have no plans of doing the gantry towers. They are just too expensive to make. Oh, I could cobble together a bunch of evergreen plastic strips and angles, and supply directions (lengths to cut) and you could assemble them from about 200 pieces.... but, I think at that point, you might as well just scratch build. 

If I could find a reasonable way to do it and provide at least a few assembled parts, I'd try it, but it really is just a box and some strip styrene which is not all that expensive.

--Henry


----------



## Radiodugger

Thanks Henry!

Yeah, I think I will scratch build them. Plas-T-Struct has the side pieces. Lighting is essential here, too. Okie dokie! 

Doug


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER

I like Henry. Even though I have no clue what you guys are talking about he seems to know what's up 

Good for you! Big smiley


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER

What seems to be the problem? I'll mediate


----------



## jackshield

YEP! one member gets banned for "trollin" or the content of his pm's and/or emails.
the other guy rants in the thread, and they just delete the offending post ... and the post that support the banned member.

look at henry's rules on the first page:

if you want to argue, take it to pm's or emails ...

tell me these guys are following their own rules


----------



## g_xii

James Tiberius said:


> I have to ask, why is it that our moderator and a few particular members here get to have free reign over what is appropriate to be said. After yesterdays "joke" handling of a topic situation I think it is clear that the personal arguments from the Mod and friends isn't fair. That statment will probably get me banned because its about the mod.
> 
> But hey, its a forum and I believe its supposed to be ok to post my opinion. That seems the appropriate thing to say these days, heck it works for members who want to dominate all the topics with the "right" opinion always say. "Just my opinion"
> 
> I wonder how much Hank knows about the situation. But now that posts have been deleted and edited, bullies and mods can continue on their own rants and agendas.
> 
> And once again, I would like to say that I don't think its fair that someone who makes money from Moebius should be the Moebius Forum Mod. And yes, the included TSDS Spindrift interior cardboard counts as a direct monitery link between the mod and Moebius.
> 
> 
> I like to come to Hobbytalk, but of late it seems like if you make any coment that doesnt' jive with the mods, you get banned or crucified.
> 
> One more thing, I've actually gotten PMs saying "I can't believe you actually stood up to the mod" and "I agree with what you said" so its not just _my_ opinion, several others feel this way.


 
While I really should not take the time, as it's really none of your business, I'm going to address your issues:

1. I did nothing regarding the information other than sending a private email to the instigator, asking them to keep it out of the forum. When things escalated (which is the part you did not see involving PM's and private emails between the parties involved), I asked another moderator to step in as I felt I could be biased in this instance. The other moderator is the one who decided what action to take. 

2. You could not be more wrong in your description of what a forum is. It is not a place for opinions when they are directed at an individual or a company in an unflattering manner. If you have a problem with someone or a company, you are to take it to PM or emails. We do not allow people to post complaints in the forums, as it invariably turns into a complaint-fest. We are here to discuss Moebius Models, techniques, and to share information. If you want to complain, go elsewhere. And that includes your post above.

3. Hank is aware of all of this. Deleted posts can and are reviewed by him and can be viewed by other moderators. 

4. I have never been paid a dime for anything I have done for Moebius. They do not control me, or tell me how to manage the forum. Ever. Yours statement regarding this is not only uninformed, but personally insulting to me.

5. Like some other people, you seem to feel very brave behind a keyboard and feel like you are "entitled" to an opinion here. You are a guest, and will always be a guest provided you obey the rules and respect others. You are not doing this now. You are trying to start something to see how many other folks you can stir up. If you have a problem, again, send a PM or an email to whomever you have a problem with. Do NOT post garbage like this in this forum. I randomly looked up a few of your posts, and while you do contribute to the forums, you also seem to have a tendency to jump on a "complaint" bandwagon where one exists, or start a complaint session of your own. Continuing to do this will find yourself banned.

Consider yourself fairly warned. And please review the rules again before you decide to second guess me on how I do my job. 

Oh -- and I don't get paid to moderate, either. Just in case you are going to throw that in my face.

--Henry


----------



## jackshield

your rules, henry, state:

if you want to argue, take it to pm's or email, correct?

then how do you ban someone for doing as instructed?

you are a joke, as well as griff, and papasmurf.

thats my opinion, and i'm sticking to it!


----------



## g_xii

Stop the complaining and snide comments about the mods and the rules. Stop it now or I'm going to start handing out vacations from Hobbytalk.

This is getting way out of control -- complain all you want SOMEWHERE ELSE. It is NOT welcome here.

No further warnings.

--Henry


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER

I still have no clue. Question though. Are pm's moderated as well as emails? 
If a person does speak their mind in a pm or email and the recipient does not like the content and reports it can the sender be warned or banned?

Mods dont get anything for doing this work. Actually I would imagine its stressful


----------



## Static Addict

Henry, I read your entire post in response to James Tiberious' question. Point number two in your response read "You could not be more wrong in your description of what a forum is. It is not a place for opinions when they are directed at an individual or a company in an unflattering manner." Now those are your own words, written today. I remember, not that long ago when you wrote in Modelmantoms J2 thread, that he had ruined the floor of his model and it was beyond his skill set to fix it. Also, you told him in that same post, that you were ashamed to be connected with his build via his use of your products. Now, I am unable to quote you exactly, because it appears that your offensive post you made was deleted. Your post to Tom was at very least unflattering and at worst very hurtful. I'm sure many of the "guests" here will remember what I'm talking about. I am not trying to rabble rouse Henry, but let's all play by the SAME rules shall we??

EDIT: May as well do this now...Take care all!!:wave:


----------



## g_xii

NYSWLHUNTER said:


> I still have no clue. Question though. Are pm's moderated as well as emails?
> If a person does speak their mind in a pm or email and the recipient does not like the content and reports it can the sender be warned or banned?
> 
> Mods dont get anything for doing this work. Actually I would imagine its stressful


The only time we act on PM's or emails is when the are threatening or really nasty. 

90% of the folks here are really great people -- but that other 10% (pretty much the same people, all very brave behind their keyboards and an IP address) really likes to stir things up and cause trouble between users and mods. This creates an environment that we do not encourage or support.

Think of it as if you are invited to a get togeter hosted by someone you know, but not all that well. You'd behave, and watch what comes out of your mouth. You would be polite, social. You would not be rude to the other guests. You would not insult your host for his "house rules regarding conduct" as you know to do so would get you tossed out the front door and you would not be invited back.

Well, that's what we do here. Never forget you are a guest, and expected to behave as such.

--Henry


----------



## Ductapeforever

Everybody......Out of the pool !


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER

Got it

Yeah I've been a resident guest for awhile


----------



## g_xii

NYSWLHUNTER said:


> Got it
> 
> Yeah I've been a resident guest for awhile


I see -- lots of posts, too!


----------



## ryoga

Henry

Don't mean to butt heads with a moderator but I have to disagree with your definition of a forum where we are only guest here. We are more than guest. We are members in a specific interest expanding our knowledge through sharing of ideas. And that may sometimes involve some negative elements but its still sharing. This is why we will always have that sense of belonging, supporting each other and being a family in a world where a lot of us can never meet physically. Guest don't do all these things, they're just there to have their fill and leave. 

I do agree a line needs to be drawn at some level to protect the forum from being abused, but as a moderator, that line must be impartial, hence the word "moderator" = "to moderate" as in "in moderation" 

I have tried to stay out of this but in a way, you are scaring me with your explanation on how you are moderating. Its like you have mistaken the letter "M" with "G" in Mod. 

And in the business sense, this can't be good for Moebius. 

Just wanted to point that out and praying real hard you don't ban me too. I like it here.


----------



## g_xii

ryoga said:


> Henry
> 
> Don't mean to butt heads with a moderator but I have to disagree with your definition of a forum where we are only guest here. We are more than guest. We are members in a specific interest expanding our knowledge through sharing of ideas. And that may sometimes involve some negative elements but its still sharing. This is why we will always have that sense of belonging, supporting each other and being a family in a world where a lot of us can never meet physically. Guest don't do all these things, they're just there to have their fill and leave.
> 
> I do agree a line needs to be drawn at some level to protect the forum from being abused, but as a moderator, that line must be impartial, hence the word "moderator" = "to moderate" as in "in moderation"
> 
> I have tried to stay out of this but in a way, you are scaring me with your explanation on how you are moderating. Its like you have mistaken the letter "M" with "G" in Mod.
> 
> And in the business sense, this can't be good for Moebius.
> 
> Just wanted to point that out and praying real hard you don't ban me too. I like it here.


All good points - _but_ - the Moebius forum has specific rules, and we have asked this forum to be limited to civil discussions and not complaint sessions. Take it to the Modeling Forum, or Sci-Fi modeling, just don't do it here. 

If people are going to behave like children, they are going to get (at the very least) a time out. 

So, a certain level of restraint is expected in the Moebius forum. I don't know what other mods expect in the other forums, as they are a bit more all-encompassing -- but for this forum, "Guest" is a very apt word, the discussions here should be limited to Moebius models as I described above.

--H


----------



## g_xii

People, ENOUGH ALREADY.


----------

